# Bojan sarà riscattato?



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

24 marzo 
Secondo Tuttosport, il riscatto di Bojan sarebbe a rischio a causa del prezzo fissato a 15 milioni di euro.


28 febbraio 
Berlusconi su Bojan:"Considero Bojan un giocatore molto utile per la qualità che ha e per la sua visione di gioco. Bojan è nei nostri piani futuri e crediamo che possa diventare un nostro giocatore."


Galliani: "Bojan? E' un giocatore che piace all'allenatore"

27.08.2012 23:55 di Emiliano Cuppone
L'inviata di "Skysport" Vera Spadini, presente al ristorante Giannino di Milano, laddove sono ancora riuniti Allegri, Braida e Galliani con il nuovo arrivato Niang, ha riportato alcune interessanti parole dell'ad rossonero sul mercato del Milan. Il primo dirigente rossonero avrebbe confermato la chiusura per l'affare Kakà, ribadendo l'impossibilità di prendere il brasiliano in prestito, poichè non potrebbe usufruire della fiscalità agevolata qualora dovesse fare ritorno in Spagna, ribadendo quanto riferito dal noto fiscalista spagnolo. Interrogato poi sugli altri obiettivi rossoneri, Galliani avrebbe nicchiato sull'ipotesi Diarra che sembra sempre più lontano, per poi aprire invece su Bojan, riferendo che il giocatore piace molto ad Allegri il quale avrebbe confermato con un cenno.


Segue da: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62876186


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2012)

ennesima seconda punta di movimento...onestamente non capisco a cosa ci servirebbe avendo gia' elsha,binho e (forse) pato


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Milan-Roma, si tratta per Bojan. Il giocatore preferisce i rossoneri

28.08.2012 11.13 di Antonio Vitiello

Il Malaga lo vuole, ma Bojan aspetta il Milan. E’ forte l’interessamento del club spagnolo, ma il giocatore prima di accettare vuole valutare anche la proposta dei rossoneri. Roma e Milan stanno trattando in questi minuti: Walter Sabatini è arrivato in sede, in via Turati. Si discute del possibile trasferimento di Bojan al Milan, c’è queste tentativo. E intanto il Malaga continua a sperare, riporta l'esperto di mercato Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo blog gianlucadimarzio.com.


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Agosto 2012)

Ma in che formula lo prenderemo? considerando che fra roma e barça balla un riscatto altissimo
Prestito secco sarei completamente disaccordo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da MN
Come Milannews.it vi ha già anticipato, la prima apertura la si deve all'amministratore delegato Adriano Galliani. Bojan Krkic è dunque un obiettivo rossonero. L'ad ha lasciato intendere che il giocatore piace molto ad Allegri, il quale avrebbe confermato con un cenno. Ora la proposta al Barcellona, visto che il canterano è in uscita dalla Roma di Zeman, con l'opportunità per Bojan di tornare a disputare la Champions.


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2012)

*Galliani alla gazza: "Oggi dovremmo chiudere"*


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla gazza: "Oggi dovremmo chiudere"*



Altri attaccanti in arrivo dopo Bojan? ma un centrocampista no eh?


----------



## Dave (28 Agosto 2012)

Bojan-Milan si può chiudere gia oggi.

Passi avanti, in attesa della fumata bianca. Il futuro di Bojan può essere ancora in Italia. Walter Sabatini è andato nella sede del Milan per trattare con Ariedo Braida. Una trattativa che prosegue bene per il prestito e potrebbe chiudersi già in giornata. Decisiva è stata la volontà del giocatore che ha chiesto la cessione alla Roma e ha preferito il Milan al Malaga - riporta gianlucadimarzio.com -. Quando ha capito che anche il Milan era interessato, Bojan ha deciso di non chiudere la trattativa con il Malaga e aspettare le mosse dei rossoneri. L’idea Bojan come alternativa a Kakà per il Milan è nata sabato sera subito dopo la sconfitta contro la Sampdoria. Ora, da idea, può diventare realtà.

"Stiamo andando avanti per Bojan, possiamo chiudere oggi". Breve e conciso, ma sereno e tranquillo, l'ad del Milan Adriano Galliani, intercettato dai taccuini di Tmw all'uscita della sede di Via Turati, a proposito dell'attaccante del Barcellona che il club rossonero sta trattando in sede con il ds della Roma, Walter Sabatini.

Fonte: MilanNews.it


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2012)

Abbiamo un età media in attacco degna di una scuola calcio.


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2012)

E adesso......si prospetta uno scambio di prestiti Merkel - Faraone? ma che cavolo fanno sti qua? pagano El92 con Merkel e poi prendono un "doppione" del Faraone? 
Delirio allo stato puro


----------



## Vinz (28 Agosto 2012)

Ma come lo prendiamo? Ricordo che per la Roma era fissato un riscatto improponibile


----------



## federicozzo (28 Agosto 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> E adesso......si prospetta uno scambio di prestiti Merkel - Faraone? ma che cavolo fanno sti qua? pagano El92 con Merkel e poi prendono un "doppione" del Faraone?
> Delirio allo stato puro



Beh El Sharaawy e Bojan hanno due modi diversi di giocare non sono mica uguali


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ma come lo prendiamo? Ricordo che per la Roma era fissato un riscatto improponibile



Se Galliani dice che si potrebbe chiudere già in giornata non penso sia un grosso problema trovare un modo per farselo dare, la Roma lo vuole cedere, al Barcellona non serve, gli indiziati siamo noi.
Un mercato Bojan + Diarra + Kakà che ci viene tirato dietro il 30 agosto sarebbe un mercato d'oro per come siamo messi.


----------



## andre (28 Agosto 2012)

Un altro attaccante, tanto per cambiare.
E in prestito, tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2012)

non volendo in attacco stiamo facendo un bel mercato. giovani, agili , adesso manca solo che facciano i gol di ibra..


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2012)

Bojan per me vuol dire 4-3-3, abbiamo Niang-Elsha-Emanuelson-Bojan-Robinho che possono giocare da esterni e Pazzini-Niang da centravanti.
Sarebbe una rara occasione in cui si ascolta allegri, che nel 4-3-3 aveva fatto il suo modulo prima di venire al Milan. Però sto povero cristo è da 4 mesi che dice che serve qualità a centrocampo, un giocatore tecnico, e gli hanno solo che venduto merkel al genoa..dategli uno stra***** di giocatore tecnico all'altezza così almeno si vedrà davvero quali sono le possibilità di allegri effettive.


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Bojan per me vuol dire 4-3-3, abbiamo Niang-Elsha-Emanuelson-Bojan-Robinho che possono giocare da esterni e Pazzini-Niang da centravanti.
> Sarebbe una rara occasione in cui si ascolta allegri, che nel 4-3-3 aveva fatto il suo modulo prima di venire al Milan. Però sto povero cristo è da 4 mesi che dice che serve qualità a centrocampo, un giocatore tecnico, e gli hanno solo che venduto merkel al genoa..dategli uno stra***** di giocatore tecnico all'altezza così almeno si vedrà davvero quali sono le possibilità di allegri effettive.



Ti va bene Palombo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

io preferisco il Faraone...Bojan trasformiamolo in un centrocampista


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> ti va bene palombo?



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*****.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

A me non dispiace


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2012)

Che si chiuda in fretta, serve assolutamente il centrocampista e il centrale promettente adesso.


----------



## Alfiorx (28 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo che abbia più continuità di quella mostrata al Barca e alla Roma. Manca ancora però una punta centrale decente (oltre al centrocampista e al terzino sx)


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Agosto 2012)

Siamo passati da Zè Eduardo a Bojan.. io aspetterei ancora qualche giorno, non si sa mai che spunta Dzeko.


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2012)

Se volete alzare le vostre aspettative per Bojan guardatevi il gol fatto nel 4-0 all'inter.XD


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Bojan Krkic è vicino ai rossoneri: questa notizia ha avuto grande risalto anche in Spagna. Le edizioni online de "El Mundo Deportivo" e "Sport" riportano gli aggiornamenti sulla trattativa in corso. Entrambe le testate titolano: "Bojan, ad un passo dal Milan". L'attaccante ventiduenne (oggi è il suo compleanno), ha siglato 26 gol nella Liga col Barcellona, prima di trasferirsi in prestito alla Roma: 7 reti nell'ultima stagione in Serie A..


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY6VwhSsT5o&feature=fvwrel


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Agosto 2012)

Un nome che provoca meno conati di vomito di quelli fatti in precedenza. Certo è che ora bisogna guardare al centrocampo e alla difesa. Li siamo da retrocessione..


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2012)

ma qualè il senso di prendere 3000 giocatori tutti con medesime caratteristiche in attacco?


----------



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

Bojan è buono, se trova continuità e il suo fisico rimane integro, può fare una buonissima stagione.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
"Auguri Bojan, 22 anni e nuovo giocatore del Milan. Buona fortuna". Questo il commento di Gerard Piqué su Twitter, difensore del Barcellona ed ex compagno di squadra di Bojan Krkic, prossimo alla firma con il Milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da Zè Eduardo a Bojan.. io aspetterei ancora qualche giorno, non si sa mai che spunta Dzeko.



Va bene i miracoli ma qui si va oltre la divina provvidenza


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2012)

Ma come funziona con tutto quel casino del riscatto?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va bene i miracoli ma qui si va oltre la divina provvidenza



Infatti, portiamoci a casa Bojan


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2012)

Azz io pensavo fosse un 89 come Pato, beh allora ancora meglio.


----------



## Dave (28 Agosto 2012)

Boscian, come dice Gallina, è un buon giocatore, Luis Enrique non l'ha fatto giocare nulla l'anno scorso ma è ancora giovane pò migliorarsi, speriamo che arrivare qui gli porti buoni stimoli.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (28 Agosto 2012)

Se lo prendiamo è davvero un ottimo acquisto...è un ragazzo debole mentalmente. Se gli si fa sentire la fiducia attorno, può fare molto bene...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

16.23 - "Vado al Milan, è ufficiale", così Bojan ha risposto all'inviato di Romanews.eu presente presso l'aeroporto di Fiumicino pochi minuti fa.


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2012)

E' un giocatore che può essere utile, giovane, bravo e che soprattutto ha voluto il Milan. Uno di quelli da cui bisogna ripartire, quelli che vogliono darsi da fare per la maglia.


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Agosto 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma come funziona con tutto quel casino del riscatto?



Noi lo prenderemo in prestito..
La Roma il prossimo anno riceverà un contro riscatto dal Barcellona di 13 milioni per riportarlo a casa. In caso contrario, se la Roma vorrà trasferire Bojan nella sua rosa a titolo definitivo dovrà sborsare 28 milioni.

Bojan per noi è solo un tappabuchi..

Sbaglio?


----------



## Principe (28 Agosto 2012)

Attenzione questo e' potenzialmente un fenomeno a 8 anni al barcellona..... E' stato piu precoce addirittura di messi.... Record come giocatore piu giovane a esordire e a fare goal nella liga.... In champions e' il secondo piu precoce ad aver segnato..... Non e' un buon giocatore e' un talento..... Piu di 600 goal in partite ufficiali con le varie giovanili del Barcellona alla media di 3 goal a partita. Pecca di personalità ma questo e' uno ke se ti esplode e' tra i migliori talenti al mondo. E' inutile averlo preso se non ci punti e' uno di quei giocatori da coccolare da far sentire titolari da dargli la massima fiducia perché e' molto debole mentalmente perciò allegri non e' certamente il tecnico adatto. Detto questo se poi non abbiamo la possibilità di tenerlo e' inutile averlo preso, Ultima notazione a dispetto del fisico e' un attaccante centrale questo e' uno chr fa goal se lo rileghi sulla fascia e' un giocatore conpletamente inutile per farlo rendere l'ideale sarebbe giocare a 3 punte ma con lui punta centrale al posto di Pazzini


----------



## Vinz (28 Agosto 2012)

Bojan sarebbe un buon acquisto, ma bisogna specificare alcune cose:
- Bojan è un buon acquisto se entra in un contesto di squadra diversissimo dal nostro. Bojan, El Shaarawi ecc. con la nostra squadra non faranno mai niente e rischierebbero di bruciarsi definitivamente
- Mi andrebbe anche bene avere una squadra che punta su Elsha, Bojan, Strootman, Sahin, che poi alla fine magari arriva sesta, ma getta le basi per un futuro. Non questa accozzaglia di cessi
- Bojan in prestito mi sembra un operazione senza senzo


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2012)

contento del suo arrivo...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Agosto 2012)

Giocherà questa stagione, poi tornerà al Barcellona, credo.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (28 Agosto 2012)

Ma il giocatore dovrebbe essere stato acquistato dalla roma con queste opzioni.

Il Barcellona può riscattarlo a 13. 

La Roma può contro riscattarlo a 28.

Di fatto se il Barcellona non mette sul piatto 13, il giocatore resta alla Roma.


----------



## Doctore (28 Agosto 2012)

Se un giocatore determinante son sicuro che verra riscattato dal milan


----------



## Principe (28 Agosto 2012)

Bojan è pronto ad arrivare a Milano per firmare il contratto con il Milan. Un’affare da definire ancora negli ultimi dettagli. La Roma per ora non prende soldi dal Milan, ma prenderà un milione di euro dal Barcellona come premio di valorizzazione l’anno prossimo - riporta il blog gianlucadimarzio.com - . E’ ancora da stabilire il riscatto che fisserà il Milan. Per la Roma il riscatto era fissato a 28 milioni, ora si lavora per abbassare la cifra. Quindi è un prestito con diritto di riscatto dal Barcellona. Bojan è in volo verso Milano, atterra alle 17.30.
Quindi avremo il riscatto ottima operazione


----------



## sion (28 Agosto 2012)

se abbiamo il diritto di riscatto e lo fissiamo intorno ai 10 milioni e' una buonissima operazione


----------



## Principe (28 Agosto 2012)

Mi accontenterei di un riscatto a 15......, la Roma ne ha messi 12 e il Barcellona ne ridarà alla Roma 13 ovvero un milione come premio di valorizzazione. Minimo il Barcellona ne vorrà 15 se non 20 per perderlo definitivamente.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

Ha firmato


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2012)

Di Marzio ha scritto che l'anno prossimo avremo la possibilità di riscattarlo, ad una cifra da stabilire.
Alla Roma andrà 1 milione dal Barcellona per la valorizzazione.


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

Mah, non sono troppo convinto


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Contento del suo arrivo.


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Agosto 2012)

Non so davvero come diavolo giocheremo in attacco


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2012)

Col tridente,credo e spero!


----------



## kYMERA (28 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo in 4-3-3. Fanculizziamo sto trequartista perchè veramente Boateng li senza Ibrahimovic non ha senso.


----------



## almilan (29 Agosto 2012)

speriamo si riveli all'altezza,non voglio esprimere giudizi affrettati


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

Che dio ce la mandi buona......


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2012)

ma un 4-2-3-1 come lo vedete? pazzini punta e dietro bojan,elsha,boateng.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> ma un 4-2-3-1 come lo vedete? pazzini punta e dietro bojan,elsha,boateng.



Teoricamente potrebbe essere una bella idea, tutti e tre quelli sulla linea della trequarti si sacrificano molto in fase difensiva e in contropiede possono rendere molto, ma a impostare il gioco così ci sarebbe solo montolivo, e non è abbastanza bravo per reggere da solo una simile responsabilità.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (29 Agosto 2012)

un buon acquisto.il meno peggio dei nomi letti in sto periodo..


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2012)

bah... a sto punto meglio di niente, anche se ii romanisti non ne erano entusiasti...


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma questo prestito almeno si è capito com'è?
Alla fine se va bene ce lo possiamo tenere o ci tocca ridarlo indietro? Mica l'ho capito io.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> ma un 4-2-3-1 come lo vedete? pazzini punta e dietro bojan,elsha,boateng.



L'ho fatto notare io ieri di là, alcuni non erano d'accordo sul fatto che possano reggere i due dietro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma questo prestito almeno si è capito com'è?
> Alla fine se va bene ce lo possiamo tenere o ci tocca ridarlo indietro? Mica l'ho capito io.



Da quanto ho capito è in prestito dal barcellona, bisogna accordarsi sulla cifra del riscatto. Ma tanto del riscatto non ci frega niente


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma sto prestito del Barcellona alla Roma, per quanti anni doveva durare? Questo non sarebbe stato già il secondo anno?


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Agosto 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bah... a sto punto meglio di niente, anche se ii romanisti non ne erano entusiasti...


Però erano entusiasti dell'arrivo di Borriello


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2012)

che numero ha preso?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan è punta ragazzi... messo lontano dall'area gioca malissimo... Deve essere messo in condizione di agire per vie centrali, liberare il tiro...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma sto prestito del Barcellona alla Roma, per quanti anni doveva durare? Questo non sarebbe stato già il secondo anno?



Su questo sono sicuro. La roma ha acquistato bojan a titolo definitivo a 12 milioni. Il barca aveva il diritto di riscatto quest'estate a 17 o l'obbligo il prossimo anno a 13. Quindi sarebbe stato un prestito biennale con la roma che guadagna 1 milione come premio di valutazione. A questo punto la roma ha dato via bojan gratis e prenderà i 13 milioni del barcellona l'anno prossimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

*Ecco Bojan: ''Voglio ringraziare Allegri giocando''​*
Ecco le prime parole di Bojan Krkic rilasciate ai microfoni Mediaset subito dopo aver effettuato le visite mediche a Busto Arsizio: ''Ho scelto il Milan per tutto: è una grande società e la squadra è formata da un gruppo storico. L’allenatore, che mi voleva, lo voglio ringraziare giocando''.

fonte:milannews


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma fatemi capire, Bojan quindi l anno prossimo se ne andra sicuamente quindi?


Ma poco cambia...ora passa da Milan lab dove quei luminari espertissimi lo distruggeranno fisicamente facendogli crescere senza un motivo logico la massa muscolare oltre cio che il suo scheletro puo reggere


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

ancora non lo capito io, c'è chi parla solo di prestito e chi prestito con diritto di riscatto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> che numero ha preso?


penso che si saprà dopo visite e ufficialità


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan¬™;1657 ha scritto:


> *ancora non lo capito io, c'è chi parla solo di prestito e chi prestito con diritto di riscatto*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E quale sarebbe la differenza?


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe la differenza?



Che una squadra normale forse lo riscatterebbe, ma noi siamo speciali.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Che una squadra normale forse lo riscatterebbe, ma noi siamo speciali.



Più che speciali......squattrinati.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2012)

Allora sono quasi certo che è così:

ci siamo praticamente sostituiti alla Roma, la Roma non ha più niente a che fare con Bojan, si parla di un diritto di riscatto fissato PER IL MILAN a 15/20 mln anzichè 28. Se il Barcellona lo vorrà riprendere l'anno prossimo andranno al Milan 13 mln, altrimenti altro anno in prestito sempre da noi


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Cioè il Barca se lo rivuole lo deve pagare a noi l'estate prossima?!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè il Barca se lo rivuole lo deve pagare a noi l'estate prossima?!



Ci paga il deposito?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

io penso che ci sarà il diritto di riscatto sarebbe molto meglio poi se lo riscattiamo o no vedremo.


Milan, Bojan:"Grazie ad Allegri"​
Bojan Krkic sarà un nuovo giocatore del Milan, durante le visite mediche sostenute dallo spagnolo il giocatore ha parlato del suo trasferimento al Milan: "Ho saputo poco tempo fa che c'era la possibilità di venire qui. Il Milan è una grande società, un club storico l'allenatore mi voleva veramente, e adesso voglio ringraziarlo giocando il mio calcio. Arrivo qui anche grazie alla Roma, l'anno scorso mi ha permesso di conoscere il calcio italiano".

fonte:sportmediaset


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè il Barca se lo rivuole lo deve pagare a noi l'estate prossima?!



Non credo...pagherà la roma 1 milione (13-12) come da contratto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

*Milan, UFFICIALE: C'è Bojan​*
A.C. Milan comunica di aver acquisito a titolo temporaneo, dall'A.S. Roma, il calciatore Bojan Krkic

fonte:calciomercato.com

alla fine l'abbiamo preso dalla roma non dal barca, potevamo strappare almeno un diritto di riscatto -.-


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Tanto a noi non serve a nulla il diritto di riscatto, non lo usiamo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

vero pero alla fine potevamo prenderl ose faceva bene, va beh ora pensiamo che faccia bene questa stagione poi vediamo


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma tanto che faccia bene o no il Milan non avrebbe i soldi per riscattarlo  quindi meglio un prestito secco cosi non faremo un'altra figura di ***** illudendo giocatore, club che presta e tifosi sul riscatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

la certezza non c'è l'abbiamo, peccato vedremo a fine stagione che si farà


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

*Bojan-Milan, riscatto fissato a 18 milioni*

Secondo quanto riporta l’edizione odierna del quotidiano La Stampa, l’accordo tra Milan, Roma e Barcellona per il passaggio di Bojan Krkic in rossonero prevede un riscatto fissato a 18 milioni che il Milan dovrebbe esercitare per trattenere, a titolo definitivo, il giocatore nella sua rosa.

fonte:MN

sono troppi soldi figurati se lo riscattano pure se farà bene


----------



## 2515 (3 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;9751 ha scritto:


> *Bojan-Milan, riscatto fissato a 18 milioni*
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta l’edizione odierna del quotidiano La Stampa, l’accordo tra Milan, Roma e Barcellona per il passaggio di Bojan Krkic in rossonero prevede un riscatto fissato a 18 milioni che il Milan dovrebbe esercitare per trattenere, a titolo definitivo, il giocatore nella sua rosa.
> 
> ...



fonte a dir poco discutibile, per me il milan ha deciso di parlare col barcellona a fine prestito a seconda di come giocherà bojan, facendosi eventualmente forte della volontà del giocatore per abbassare le pretese blaugrana.


----------



## Dave (3 Settembre 2012)

18 milioni?! Secondo me manco se vincessimo la Champions lo potremmo riscattare


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Se serviva una conferma che non verrà mai riscattato eccola.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

si vedrà alla fine della stagione si tireranno le somme


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Tenere un Bojan da 15 gol non mi interessa, se ne fa 30 allora ben vengano i 18 milioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Penso sia prematuro parlare di riscatto, vediamo come va la stagione prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2012)

E' la stessa ragione per cui si voleva Tevez o Kakà in prestito gratuito senza obbligo di riscatto... non c'è nessuna intenzione da parte della società di riscattare questi giocatori, già in principio.
Vedi Aquilani, vedi Lopez, lo stesso sarà per Bojan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa ragione per cui si voleva Tevez o Kakà in prestito gratuito senza obbligo di riscatto... non c'è nessuna intenzione da parte della società di riscattare questi giocatori, già in principio.
> Vedi Aquilani, vedi Lopez, lo stesso sarà per Bojan.



Programmazione pari allo zero insomma


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa ragione per cui si voleva Tevez o Kakà in prestito gratuito senza obbligo di riscatto... non c'è nessuna intenzione da parte della società di riscattare questi giocatori, già in principio.
> Vedi Aquilani, vedi Lopez, lo stesso sarà per Bojan.



Se farà bene, secondo me, rimarrà.


----------



## Dottorm (3 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa ragione per cui si voleva Tevez o Kakà in prestito gratuito senza obbligo di riscatto... non c'è nessuna intenzione da parte della società di riscattare questi giocatori, già in principio.
> Vedi Aquilani, vedi Lopez, lo stesso sarà per Bojan.



Boh, secondo me il discorso è valido per Lopez, meno per Aquilani.
Maxi Lopez è stato preso palesemente senza l'intenzione di riscattarlo, figuriamoci se per una riserva si spendevano 8 milioni. Con 7 hai preso Pazzini, che sicuramente ha più la stoffa del titolare. In sostanza potevano anche concordare un riscatto a 100 milioni, tanto il Milan non l'avrebbe preso comunque.

Aquilani invece semplicemente ha giocato al di sotto delle aspettative, insomma è un giocatore da Fiorentina. Io sono convinto, come dice blu, che se Bojan meriterà (e questo vale per qualunque giocatore in prestito) si farà un tentativo per trattenerlo.
Ma se delude, no. Non è questione di mancata programmazione, è una sorta di provino che dura una stagione, sinceramente con quello che guadagnano questi presunti "campioni" mi pare il minimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tenere un Bojan da 15 gol non mi interessa, se ne fa 30 allora ben vengano i 18 milioni



vuoi troppo 30 gol non li farà mai, te li puoi aspettare da pazzini che è una prima punta non da lui, h altre caratteristiche anche se neanche pazzini li farà mai dovrebbe giocare sempre come contro il bologna


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

Forse lo prendono se va via pato. Forse.


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Programmazione pari allo zero insomma



come da qualche anno a questa parte ormai


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vuoi troppo 30 gol non li farà mai, te li puoi aspettare da pazzini che è una prima punta non da lui, h altre caratteristiche anche se neanche pazzini li farà mai dovrebbe giocare sempre come contro il bologna


Mica tutti in campionato eh... E poi Bojan è sempre stato punta ed ha sempre fatto gol, quando si è cominciato a decentrarlo ha cominciato a deludere, già a Barcellona


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mica tutti in campionato eh... E poi Bojan è sempre stato punta ed ha sempre fatto gol, quando si è cominciato a decentrarlo ha cominciato a deludere, già a Barcellona



è vero ma segnare a barcellona è molto più facile, non credo che allegri lo farà giocare prima punta anche se mi piacerebbe vederlo in quella posizione


----------



## S T B (3 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tenere un Bojan da 15 gol non mi interessa, se ne fa 30 allora ben vengano i 18 milioni



un Bojan da 30 gol non è possibile riscattarlo, perché il prezzo del riscatto lieviterebbe molto e noi non potremmo mai competere. Per un Bojan da 15 gol metterei la firma e spererei di riscattarlo ad una cifra intorno ai 6-7 milioni... vedremo, ma non impazzisco per questo giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è vero ma segnare a barcellona è molto più facile, non credo che allegri lo farà giocare prima punta anche se mi piacerebbe vederlo in quella posizione


In coppia con il Pazzo va benone, gli apre un po' di spazi, secondo me sarà molto più sacrificato nel 433 che penso proveremo presto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



S T B ha scritto:


> un Bojan da 30 gol non è possibile riscattarlo, perché il prezzo del riscatto lieviterebbe molto e noi non potremmo mai competere. Per un Bojan da 15 gol metterei la firma e spererei di riscattarlo ad una cifra intorno ai 6-7 milioni... vedremo, ma non impazzisco per questo giocatore.


Beh se son d'accordo su 18 è 18, non è cambia eh


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2012)

Premetto che esco pazzo per Bojan, però credo che se farà bene verrà riscattato anche a 18 mln, calcoliamo anche che è giovane, 22 anni. E c'è da considerare anche che non avremo nei prossimi esercizi più gli ingaggi pesanti di Ibra e di tutti gli altri senatori quindi tanti soldi che verranno risparmiati (infatti oggi ho letto questa cosa sugli ingaggi e si diceva anche il prossimo anno il milan avrà appunto più liquidità per gli acquisti)


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma lo dobbiamo acquistare a fine stagione?


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Ma lo dobbiamo acquistare a fine stagione?



Se sì probabilmente si cercherà un modo per pagarlo meno, come sempre, io son sicuro che gli hanno promesso di riscattarlo a prescindere.


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2012)

A 18 milioni non lo riscatteremo mai, neanche se facesse 20 gol.
La strategia di Galliani è chiara, spendere il meno possibile per i cartellini..infatti a parte Pazzini e De Jong gli altri sono arrivati tutti in prestito/comproprietà o a parametro 0, quindi tra un anno si ridiscuterà con Preziosi per il riscatto di Acerbi se dovesse convincere lo staff tecnico, Constant tornerà sicuramente a Genova, Zapata dipende se prendiamo a 0 Yanga-Mbiwa mentre per Bojan Galliani cercherà di ottenere uno sconto, al massimo sui 12 milioni credo..tanto sa benissimo che a Barcellona sono pieni di esterni come Pedro, Sanchez, Tello e Cuenca e Bojan non troverebbe spazio.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Ha già le valigie pronte per andarsene il prossimo giugno


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2012)

Tello è un giocatore da Reggina


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me riscattare Bojan non sarà così impossibile, sempre che convinca la dirigenza quest'anno...

A barcellona non si daranno fuoco per lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tello è un giocatore da Reggina



anche cuenca non è che sia granchè


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

A 18 mln, con qualche magheggio di Galliani [tipo pagamento in più anni] è praticamente nostro. Anche facesse 30 goal, il Barca non ci ha puntato 2 anni fa [sbagliando], o comunque non ha mai trovato spazio da titolare se non in rare occasioni, dubito che lo troverebbe ora, la concorrenza è comunque spietata li a Barcellona.


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Partirà Robinho e riscatteremo lui, sarei stracontento. Questo qui è forte forte, vedrete.

Gia nella partita con il Bologna ho potuto apprezzare delle finezze del Barcelona.


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> A 18 mln, con qualche magheggio di Galliani [tipo pagamento in più anni] è praticamente nostro. Anche facesse 30 goal, il Barca non ci ha puntato 2 anni fa [sbagliando], o comunque non ha mai trovato spazio da titolare se non in rare occasioni, dubito che lo troverebbe ora, la concorrenza è comunque spietata li a Barcellona.



Immagino il magheggio di Galliani: Pranzo con giocatore e agete e poi trattativa a putt***


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Ha dato vivacità all'attacco nei 25 minuti di Bologna, vediamo come si comporta, mi pare prematuro parlare di cosa accadrà a fine stagione. L'ho visto voglioso e pimpante, al contrario di come l'avevo visto a Roma nei primi tempi. Unico neo, è un pò troppo leggerino per il nostro Campionato...


----------



## alcyppa (4 Settembre 2012)

Tutte le volte che l'ho osservato col Barcellona mi è sempre sembrato il tipico giocatore che viene esaltato dal collettivo dei catalani, ma che in realtà non è chissà cosa.

Poi con la Roma non l'ho seguito tantissimo.
Beh staremo a vedere.


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

"Bojan? Abbiamo un diritto di opzione, con diritto di contro-opzione da parte del Barcellona."

Cit.Galliani


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Immagino il magheggio di Galliani: Pranzo con giocatore e agete e poi trattativa a putt***



Come se Galliani, in 26 anni, non sappia come va il mercato.
Dirigenti perfetti, seppur esperti, non esistono.


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Come se Galliani, in 26 anni, non sappia come va il mercato.
> Dirigenti perfetti, seppur esperti, non esistono.



Eh l'ha capito bene, vedo... tanto bene che conosce 2-3 giocatori in tutta Europa e che negli ultimi 2 mercati ha collezionato solo FAIL


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Questo qua fa la fine di Aquilani... ormai conosco i miei polli.

Negli ultimi mesi della stagione non verrà fatto giocare per spuntare qualcosa sul prezzo, sicuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo qua fa la fine di Aquilani... ormai conosco i miei polli.
> 
> Negli ultimi mesi della stagione non verrà fatto giocare per spuntare qualcosa sul prezzo, sicuro.



Quando vendono la società?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo qua fa la fine di Aquilani... ormai conosco i miei polli.
> 
> Negli ultimi mesi della stagione non verrà fatto giocare per spuntare qualcosa sul prezzo, sicuro.



Se giocherà bene non credo che saranno così folli ma ormai c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## Hammer (4 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Unico neo, è un pò troppo leggerino per il nostro Campionato...



spera che non ti sentano a MilanLab


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando vendono la società?


Presto mi auguro, non se ne può più. Ma non tanto per il fatto che non abbiano acquistato grandi campioni, quanto perchè vorrei vedere un progetto.
A me sta bene ricominciare da zero, ma a patto che si comprino i giocatori secondo un criterio logico, non solo gli scarti dell'ultima ora di mercato. Così non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se giocherà bene non credo che saranno così folli ma ormai c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


Blu, io di questi dirigenti non mi fido più. Ultimamente anche investire 2-3 milioni sembra sia uno sforzo sovrumano per Berlusconi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Blu, io di questi dirigenti non mi fido più. Ultimamente anche investire 2-3 milioni sembra sia uno sforzo sovrumano per Berlusconi.



Berlusconi ormai del Milan si interessa poco e niente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2012)

Milan, tutte le strade per il futuro di Bojan​
MilanNews.it fotografa quello che potrebbe essere il futuro di Bojan Krkic. L'attaccante spagnolo, già alla conferenza stampa di presentazione, aveva fatto presente di voler restare al Milan. Un'intenzione che dipenderà da tre importantissimi aspetti: il rendimento del calciatore, la disponibilità economica societaria e, infine, le reali intenzioni del Barcellona. Se Bojan si ambienterà e dimostrerà appieno le sue doti, risfoderando l'immenso potenziale espresso in Spagna, i vertici di via Turati potrebbero convincersi nell'elargire ai blaugrana la cifra del riscatto. Il Milan ha un'opzione di 15 milioni circa, mentre la società catalana detiene un diritto di contro-opzione pari a 18 milioni. Il Barça, per riprendersi il giovane calciatore, sarebbe quindi obbligato a riconoscere ai rossoneri un premio valorizzazione di 3 milioni. Quest'ultimo elemento sarà fondamentale, in quanto potrà orientare in un senso, o nell'altro, il destino del ventiduenne di Linyola.

fonte:http://www.tuttomercatoweb.com/?action=read&id=383818


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bojan-Milan la situazione 
Scritto da Lucio Faiola 
Milan Day
_Proviamo a fare chiarezza sulla situazione contrattuale di Bojan Krkic. Adriano Galliani al termine di Milan-Chievo, gara vinta dai rossoneri per 5 a 1, ha rivelato una notizia importante, queste sono le sue parole al canale tematico rossonero:
"ho acquistato dal Barcellona il diritto di riscatto di Bojan. quindi e' in prestito con diritto di riscatto, a una cifra inferiore a cui l'aveva la Roma."
Si evince che il Milan ha ottenuto dal Barcellona il diritto di riscatto, quindi, il Club Rossonero su Bojan ha un diritto di opzione per l'acquisizione dell'intero cartellino da esercitarsi entro una data stabilita, che presumibilmente sarà a maggio o giugno prossimo. Sperando che il Catalano costringa il Milan a riscattarlo, ciò significherebbe che abbiamo fatto una buona stagione. _


da un articolo di *********

_Modulo giusto quello di stasera? Non parlo più di moduli. Mi è sembrato un bel Milan. Questi numerini creano troppo casini. Berlusconi si è divertito, ha detto di fare complimenti all'allenatore. Gli è piaciuto Bojan, sembra quello del Barcellona. Ha i piedi buoni. Abbiamo pagato un prestito alla Roma e pagato il diritto di riscatto al Barca: è una cosa che nessuno sapeva. Mi sono recato personalmente a Barcellona"._


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2012)

Si ma momento. "tutto del milan" è di ben altro significato. Vuol solo dire che non lo riscatteremo, nonostante il diritto di riscatto l'abbiamo solo noi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2012)

Una partita buona di Bojan e ora è pronto per la grande famiglia Milan. Mah!


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Novembre 2012)

Considerando il livello tecnico attuale della rosa sarebbe oro colato. 
Sarei curioso di sapere a che cifra ammonta il diritto di riscatto, se qualcuno ha qualche notizia in merito, aggiorni!


----------



## Frikez (4 Novembre 2012)

Guys, cambiate il titolo del topic


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Novembre 2012)

E andiamo, Bojan può essere il futuro!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2012)

_"ho acquistato dal Barcellona il diritto di riscatto di Bojan. quindi e' in prestito con diritto di riscatto, a una cifra inferiore a cui l'aveva la Roma."_

Boh, secondo me non è cambiato nulla.
Galliani semplicemente ha specificato che il diritto di riscatto è tutto del Milan, non c'è nè Roma nè Barcellona di mezzo.
Quindi, se il Milan vuole, a fine anno paga quei 12-15 milioni ed è tutto suo per diritto... nessuno può fare una controfferta.

Ripeto, secondo me non c'è nulla di diverso rispetto a quello che si sapeva già, Galliani ha solo chiarito qual'era la stuazione.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Novembre 2012)

Ottima mossa, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto senso la sua operazione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2012)

Ovvio che non resterà. 

Se dovesse fare 20 gol lo riscatteremo, ma farebbe il controriscatto il Barça
Se dovesse fare male tornerebbe a Barcellona e basta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se dovesse fare 20 gol lo riscatteremo, ma farebbe il controriscatto il Barça



E' questo infatti che devono chiarire, invece di fare giri di parole: il Barcellona può esercitare un controriscatto al diritto di riscatto?
Se il Barcellona ha questa libertà, chiaramente Bojan non resterà mai da noi, perchè se il Milan sarà disposto a spendere più di 10 milioni per un giocatore significa che Bojan avrà fatto una stagione da pallone d'oro.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2012)

Da quel che ho capito è cambiato e di molto il tipo di prestito rispetto a quello che lo scorso anno aveva la Roma. Chiaro pure il Barca creda di fatto poco e nulla nel ragazzo. Da quel che ho capito il Milan ha un diritto di riscatto fissato a 12 mln di euro ed il Barca non ha nessun contro riscatto.


----------



## Francy (4 Novembre 2012)

Galliani ha detto che ha pagato il diritto di riscatto al Barcellona. In Italiano significherebbe che adesso Bojan è nostro a titolo definitivo, anche perchè andare a Barcellona per acquistare il diritto di riscatto senza controriscatto mi pare un'esagerazione, ma conoscendo Galliani può darsi anche questo...


----------



## DennyJersey (4 Novembre 2012)

Non è chiara la situazione in effetti. In ogni caso propendo per il riscatto agevolato e solo per il milan. Altrimenti non avrebbe dovuto dire nulla.
Secondo me è una buona mossa, perchè così il ragazzo si sente pienamente motivato a giocare bene per se e per la squadra che, se dovesse giocare ai suoi livelli, sarà sua per i prossimi anni.


----------



## peppe75 (4 Novembre 2012)

è un giocatore che dà imprevedibilità all'attacco...lo vedo anche più sgusciante di El 92...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2012)

L'unico problema che ha Bojan é di testa. La qualità ce l'ha.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Novembre 2012)

Ma guardate che secondo me non è mica nostro... c'è sempre il diritto di riscatto da pagare, e non sono noccioline considerando anche le nostre attuali disponibilità economiche


----------



## raducioiu (4 Novembre 2012)

http://www.milanworld.net/topic-ufficiale-bojan-vt173-26.html#post55439

Abbiamo acquistato il diritto di riscatto cioè la possibilità di riscattare il giocatore e non il giocatore.
In pratica per me abbiamo:
- liquidato la Roma che ora non c'entra più nulla
- tolto il controriscatto del Barça 
- abbassato la cifra per riscattare Bojan (da quanto ho capito 12 milioni, ma non c'è una fonte attendibile)


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Ma guardate che secondo me non è mica nostro... c'è sempre il diritto di riscatto da pagare, e non sono noccioline considerando anche le nostre attuali disponibilità economiche



Infatti con questa proprietà non si pone il problema.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2012)

ma è ufficiale? sul sito del milan non trovo niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi,non è cambiato nulla.Semplicemente Bojan non c'entra più nulla con la Roma e la cifra per riscattarlo dal Barça è stata ritrattata.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Novembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/topic-ufficiale-bojan-vt173-26.html#post55439
> 
> Abbiamo acquistato il diritto di riscatto cioè la possibilità di riscattare il giocatore e non il giocatore.
> In pratica per me abbiamo:
> ...


Non sono convinto sul secondo punto, ma più o meno dovrebbe essere come hai detto te


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (5 Novembre 2012)

Dubito che questa società di pezzenti lo riscatterà...Da gennaio inizierà misteriosamente a sparire dai convocati,e faranno giocare Robinho e Pato in stampelle


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2012)

Ecco la situazione del cartellino di Bojan Krkic.​
Il “Mundo Deportivo” fa chiarezza sul cartellino di Bojan 

notizia completa su:Ecco la situazione del cartellino di Bojan Krkic. |


----------



## jaws (5 Novembre 2012)

La situazione è semplicissima, se riusciranno a vendere Robinho allora poi riscatteranno Bojan


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> La situazione è semplicissima, se riusciranno a vendere Robinho allora poi riscatteranno Bojan



Esatto, questo è il discorso. Se Bojan convince quest'anno vendono Robinho e prendono lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Novembre 2012)

Conferme dalla Spagna,sì al riscatto di Bojan.​
I tempi del riscatto sono entro l'estate ma i tempi potrebbero accorciarsi.

notizia completa su:Conferme dalla Spagna,sì al riscatto di Bojan. |


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo la stampa catalana a fine stagione Bojan tornerà al Barcellona. Il Milan non ha intenzione di versare 14/15 milioni per il suo riscatto.*


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Che sorpresa


----------



## Isao (6 Febbraio 2013)

Come è ovvio che sia. Sinceramente lo riscatterei solo per 8 mln massimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Come è ovvio che sia. Sinceramente lo riscatterei solo per 8 euro massimo.



Fixed.


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2013)

14 milioni???? follia pura


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Come è ovvio che sia. Sinceramente lo riscatterei solo per 8 mln massimo.



per quanto ami bojan al di la pure di quello che sta facendo da noi, 8 milioni non li vale in questo momento aime.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Via Bojan e Robinho e dentro un giovane attaccante e Strootman


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ne vale un decimo


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

mi spiace per lui ma non possiamo spendere manco 5 mln per lui secondo me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

è giusto così...sta facendo schifo pure da noi


----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ma manco per 5


----------



## MilanForever (6 Febbraio 2013)

Naturale conseguenza del suo rendimento. Giocatore da non riscattare, tanto meno a quelle cifre.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Febbraio 2013)

Meglio per lui se torna in Spagna. Alla fine a soli 23 anni può ancora ambire a una carriera di buon livello in squadre di medio alta classifica.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

In una grande squadra non può che essere un'alternativa, che non può costare 15 mln. Ne costasse 5 lo prenderei subito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Torna al Barça va la, che se parte Villa ti fai le tue partite, e in quel collettivo ci si mette poco a far bene.


Spiace, ma non sei da Milan.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Via Bojan, Robinho, Abate, Boateng e dentro un giovane attaccante, Consigli, Ogbonna e Strootman



Ecco, adesso va meglio.


----------



## yelle (6 Febbraio 2013)

non credo nessuno sia stupito della notizia, sinceramente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Febbraio 2013)

vale 5 milioni al massimo


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (7 Febbraio 2013)

io ho fiducia. per me ha giocato troppo poco per dare un giudizio definitivo, anche se in effetti haavuto un andamento altalenante. il fisico non lo aiuta, ma sono convinto che sia tecnicamente eccelso, innarivabile per chiunque in rosa, elsha escluso.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Via via, non si spendono 14 milioni per Bojan contando che di soldi non ce ne sono.


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2013)

da quanto si sa Balo è pagato in parte dagli sponsor e in parte dalla cessione di Pato, Zaccardo va a bilanciarsi con Mesbah e Salamon è arrivato grazie alla cessione del parziale di Paloschi.....

quindi bisogna trovarli i 15 mld.....


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Febbraio 2013)

riscatto!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan è tecnicamente ottimo
ma fisicamente non adatto al nostro campionato, almeno in una grande
da noi resterebbe come un eterno incompiuto, un po' come Giovinco alla Juve (che tra l'altro a me pare anche superiore)

15 milioni poi sono ridicoli, con quei soldi si prende Naiggolan o l'uomo di strutto!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Fabregas MARCA.com su Bojan: "Bojan? I tifosi vorrebbero che tornasse. All'inizio forse era troppo giovane e ha avuto delle difficoltà, ma è cresciuto bene sia come giocatore che come persona".


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2013)

Al Barcellona sembrava un fenomeno perche giocava con Messi, Xavi e Iniesta. Ma in una squadra normale, è chiaramente un giocatore scarso. Niente di più.


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Febbraio 2013)

non vedo l'ora


----------



## The P (14 Febbraio 2013)

A me vedere come salta gli avversari è un piacere per gli occhi. Poi a volte spacca letteralmente le partite.
Se fossero circa 8mln lo riscatterei, di più purtroppo no.

Certo che se facesse più di così il suo prezzo si alzerebbe. Allo stato attuale, invece, ha solo da crescere.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Febbraio 2013)

In una squadra come il Barça anche io farei un figurone sembrando una fuoriclasse. Bojan si è rivelato un fuoco di paglia


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> A me vedere come salta gli avversari è un piacere per gli occhi. Poi a volte spacca letteralmente le partite.
> Se fossero circa 8mln lo riscatterei, di più purtroppo no.
> 
> Certo che se facesse più di così il suo prezzo si alzerebbe. Allo stato attuale, invece, ha solo da crescere.



Concordo, ad una cifra ragionevole sarebbe da riscattare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan vale 3-4 milioni al massimo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Febbraio 2013)

Faccio lo stesso discorso che ho fatto nel tread su Abate. Dipenderà molto dalla situazione budget per il mercato di Giugno. Per me da trequartista non è male, a 7/8 mln max anch'io lo riscatterei, ma non di piu' viste le urgenze che abbiamo in altri ruoli.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2013)

Il giudizio sul ragazzo è molto dovuto alla scarsa vena realizzativa. Se il suo rendimento fosse stato questo, ma avesse fatto ad oggi 5-6 gol staremmo probabilmente parlando tutti in modo diverso.


----------



## James Watson (15 Febbraio 2013)

a me piace parecchio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2013)

14/15 milioni sono davvero troppi, forse per la metà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> a me piace parecchio


Preferisco quello nella tua immagine profilo


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2013)

Se le cifre resteranno quelle di inizio stagione 14/15 milioni e già al barca.


----------



## James Watson (15 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Preferisco quello nella tua immagine profilo


Ah bè, tra i due, senza dubbio paloschino tutta la vita


----------



## runner (15 Febbraio 2013)

diciamo che è un giocatore che andrebbe inserito in una squadra che fa vero possesso palla.....

se pensiamo che riesca a fare gol su azione personale buttandogli la palla addosso allora ci sbagliamo


----------



## tequilad (18 Febbraio 2013)

Si può riscattare a non più di 7/8 mln altrimenti bisogna cercare altro...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si può riscattare a non più di 7/8 mln altrimenti bisogna cercare altro...



Ma neanche a quelle cifre,essendo una riserva e vedendo quale sia il budget a disposizione.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano iberico El Mundo Deportivo Silvio Berlusconi vorrebbe riscattare Bojan Krkic a fine stagione, dal Barcellona.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani sfrutterà l'impegno di Champions League anche per parlare di Bojan con il Barça. *Il riscatto è fissato a 15 milioni, ma il Milan vorrebbe spenderne 10-12.*


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Mah, io quei soldi li investirei per altro.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (20 Febbraio 2013)

Effettivamente 15 milioni sono un pò troppi, non essendo stato un fenomeno fino a questo momento. E' anche vero che ha avuto poco spazio, quindi secondo me riuscirebbe ad esprimersi al meglio se già in gare come quelle di stasera partisse titolare. Io in Bojan ci credo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2013)

come riserva andrebbe bene ma comunque 10/12 sono ancora troppi, una volta potevamo anche spenderli per una riserva ora non piu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan può essere riscattato per massimo 5 milioni.
Altrimenti stretta di mano, e amici come prima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ci svelerà lui tutte le mosse segrete per sconfiggere i suoi ex compagni.


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci svelerà lui tutte le mosse segrete per sconfiggere i suoi ex compagni.


----------



## Albijol (20 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci svelerà lui tutte le mosse segrete per sconfiggere i suoi ex compagni.



A dire il vero fu lui a svelare un segreto nostro nel quarto di finale dell'anno scorso...e cioè che Abbiati è una pippa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A dire il vero fu lui a svelare un segreto nostro nel quarto di finale dell'anno scorso...e cioè che Abbiati è una pippa.



non che fosse un segreto , abbiati pippa è una delle poche certezze calcistiche rimaste


----------



## Albijol (20 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non che fosse un segreto , abbiati pippa è una delle poche certezze calcistiche rimaste



In effetti era il segreto di Pulcinella


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2013)

In un 4-3-3 può fare solo il centravanti e con Balotelli in rosa non giocherebbe mai, per cui via.


----------



## runner (20 Febbraio 2013)

se lo caricano sull' aereo già stasera secondo me......hahahaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Non fu riscattato Crespo anni fa, non vedo perchè riscattare lui.
A me come giocatore non dispiace ma non vale la pena spendere queste cifre per un panchinaro che va a fasi alterne.
E poi abbiamo una difesa e un centrocampo da rinforzare.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Rasiamolo a zero e spediamolo in francia scambiandolo di nascosto con verratti, Ancelotti non se ne accorgerà mai, con l'italiano sono più o meno allo stesso livello.XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Galliani conferma:"Nel pranzo con Rosell ho parlato più dello sconto di riscatto per Bojan che altro."*


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan è un'alternativa preziosa, è una risorsa. Certo pensare di spendere tutti quei soldi per una riserva non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Magari il rinnovo del prestito potrebbe essere un'idea ed il prossimo anno si vedrà.


----------



## sheva90 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Massimo 5-6 MLN...


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Io rinnoverei il prestito di un altro anno a cifre di riscatto più contenute.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Febbraio 2013)

il giocatore non è malvagio ed ha dalla sua l'età e la capacità di essere determinante se inserito in corso d'opera.Ma i 14 milioni fissati per il riscatto sono una cifra fuori dal mondo per il suo effettivo valore,che a mio parere è sugli 8-9 milioni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma secondo voi il fatto che non gioca mai è una bocciatura o un tentativo di far scendere il prezzo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi il fatto che non gioca mai è una bocciatura o un tentativo di far scendere il prezzo?



1) Con Niang, El e Balotelli è difficile trovare spazio
2) Sicuramente se facesse bene il Barcellona non farebbe sconti

Io come riserva lo terrei, a 7-8 M si può arrivare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 1) Con Niang, El e Balotelli è difficile trovare spazio
> 2) Sicuramente se facesse bene il Barcellona non farebbe sconti
> 
> Io come riserva lo terrei, a 7-8 M si può arrivare


Anche 7-8 sono tanti, lasciamo perdere, sono soldi importanti, meglio investire in altri elementi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo che lo riscattano


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Berlusconi su Bojan:"Considero Bojan un giocatore molto utile per la qualità che ha e per la sua visione di gioco. Bojan è nei nostri piani futuri e crediamo che possa diventare un nostro giocatore."*


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (28 Febbraio 2013)

ottimo!


----------



## Doctore (28 Febbraio 2013)

basta attaccanti...centrocampisti servono daje czzo


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

ce lo regalano???


----------



## runner (28 Febbraio 2013)

tre commenti....

buttiamo dei soldi come in passato

allora Binho se ne va sicuro

ma non è che per lo sforzo economico poi quei soldi non ci saranno per il centrocampo?


----------



## BB7 (28 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;135718 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Bojan:"Considero Bojan un giocatore molto utile per la qualità che ha e per la sua visione di gioco. Bojan è nei nostri piani futuri e crediamo che possa diventare un nostro giocatore."*



Peccato che queste 2 caratteristiche non le abbia mai fatte vedere in modo convincente sul campo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2013)

Onestamente non credo che a lui vada bene di fare la riserva ed entrare in campo ogni tanto, ha sempre ribadito di voler giocare con continuità,se si vuole riscattare o si riscatta ovviamente a cifre ragionevoli e poi si gira in prestito a qualche squadra per farlo crescere oppure non ha senso.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Febbraio 2013)

asrebbe un errore madornale


----------



## Tobi (28 Febbraio 2013)

A 7 milioni si. Praticamente i soldi di binho


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2013)

E' inadatto al 4-3-3 e quando gioca non fa mai la differenza, non credo proprio che venga riscattato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2013)

Prestito gratuito o può tornare a fare il tiki-taka.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (1 Marzo 2013)

A me Bojan piace parecchio! All'inizio non mi convinceva.. 
Secondo me dev'esser riscattato a non più di 7-8 milioni. Le ultime partite non ha giocato bene è vero. Ma anche Costant e Montolino all'inizio facevano ridere i morti... Se giocasse con continuità raggiungerebbe il loro livello. Ne sono convinto!


----------



## rossovero (1 Marzo 2013)

Non sono contrario a prescindere, alla fine tecnicamente é un buon giocatore. Ma le prioritá sono altre e sistemate quelle se ne puó discutere


----------



## prebozzio (1 Marzo 2013)

Quei soldi potrebbero essere fondamentali per rinforzare difesa e centrocampo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2013)

Difesa.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo di no. Sarebbe assurdo buttare i pochi soldi cosi.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

credo che chiederemo un nuovo prestito con diritto di riscatto già fissato a 8\10 mln...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Marzo 2013)

Please. chiodiamo pure questo tread 
con ElSha siamo obbligati a giocare con il 433 che non si addice al Catalano
allo stato attuale delle cose non avremmo nemmeno la convenienza a pagargli l'ingaggio anche se ce lo regalassero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

A me sembra un giocatore davvero inutile, o quanto meno piuttosto inconcludente. Per me è da rispedire al Barcellona, non merita di venire riscattato, specialmente a quel prezzo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Marzo 2013)

In Spagna la sua magari la potrà dire, qua in serie A non può fare davvero una mazza


----------



## yelle (3 Marzo 2013)

mapperchè? Ma lasciatelo andar via.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2013)

In Spagna è un giocatore discreto, in Italia può essere niente più di un' ottima riserva. Spendere 14 milioni per una riserva è una follia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro noi manco ce li abbiamo 14 milioni lol


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Se non è una tattica scelta per fargli abbassare le pretese sono veramente pazzi, questo Bojan qui in Italia ha fallito clamorosamente, è un giocatore che potrebbe andare bene al Siena, altro che 14 mln.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro noi manco ce li abbiamo 14 milioni lol



Se lo riscatteremo non sarà di certo a 14 milioni.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Secondo Tuttosport, il riscatto di Bojan sarebbe a rischio a causa del prezzo fissato a 15 milioni di euro.


----------



## DannySa (24 Marzo 2013)

15 milioni di lire e forse se ne potrebbe parlare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Tuttosport, il riscatto di Bojan sarebbe a rischio a causa del prezzo fissato a 15 milioni di euro.



e te credo...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Non verrà riscattato, mi sembra evidente.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Non verrà riscattato, mi sembra evidente.





A 15 milioni no.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A 15 milioni no.



ma Blu, neanche a meno credo. Non gioca praticamente mai, è ai margini e tale resterà fino a fine stagione.
Non vedo i presupposti per riscattarlo.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Marzo 2013)

oltre al prezzo c'e' il problema del suo ruolo nel4 3 3 di Allegri che non lo vede esterno


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> oltre al prezzo c'e' il problema del suo ruolo nel4 3 3 di Allegri che non lo vede esterno



esatto, lo fa giocare solo centralmente


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> oltre al prezzo c'e' il problema del suo ruolo nel4 3 3 di Allegri che non lo vede esterno



E' cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> ma Blu, neanche a meno credo. Non gioca praticamente mai, è ai margini e tale resterà fino a fine stagione.
> Non vedo i presupposti per riscattarlo.



È giovane e tecnicamente dotato, ad un prezzo ragionevole per me è da tenere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È giovane e tecnicamente dotato, ad un prezzo ragionevole per me è da tenere.



sono d'accordo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È giovane e tecnicamente dotato, ad un prezzo ragionevole per me è da tenere.



Bojan non è un fenomeno, ha un talento grezzo insabbiato ancora da difetti.
Ma a un prezzo ragionevole anch'io lo terrei tranquillamente. 
Il fatto e che non mi sembra che tecnico e dirigenza siano di questo avviso.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Bojan non è un fenomeno, ha un ancora talento grezzo, insabbiato da ancora troppi difetti.
> Ma a un prezzo ragionevole anch'io lo terrei tranquillamente.
> Ma non credo che tecnico e dirigenza siano di questo avviso, perlomeno non mi sembra.



Tutto dipenderà dal prezzo.


----------



## Ale (24 Marzo 2013)

no


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È giovane e tecnicamente dotato, ad un prezzo ragionevole per me è da tenere.



concordo,poi gli si puo' concedere l'attenuante di essere stato catapultato da noi negli ultimi giorni di mercato(in sostituzione dell'infortunato pato)in una stagione molto particolare per il milan.E poi chissà...magari galliani potrebbe chiedere un ulteriore prestito al barcellona.Il fatto certo è che comunque bojan non rappresenta un priorità di mercato per il milan, ma sarebbe un elemento che potrebbe far comodo ad allegri


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutto dipenderà dal prezzo.



Ma a 7/8 mln il Barcellona non ce lo darà mai, e il Milan non sborsererebbe di certo più di quella cifra, ammesso poi che ci sia davvero la voglia minima di riscattarlo, e io visto il suo utilizzo nutro dubbi.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2013)

Io credo Galliani proverà una sorta di prolungamento del prestito.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo Galliani proverà una sorta di prolungamento del prestito.



Si, penso che al massimo potrebbe fare un tentativo di questo tipo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

IO credo che Bojan per la sua carriera debba scappare al più presto dall'Italia
Qui non può fare nè il centravanti perchè non ha fisicità ne il trequartista non è in grado di fare la fase difensiva.
Io credo che in Francia, in Portogallo o in Brasile possa diventare un fenomeno, forse anche in Spagna


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Marzo 2013)

Il prezzo ragionevole per tenerlo è 1 euro per il riscatto e 1500 euro al mese.


Altrimenti a casa.


----------



## Graxx (24 Marzo 2013)

Il barcellona non sa che farsene...quindi magari lo potremmo riscattare a noi a 6-7 milioni euro...o magari rinnovo del prestito con diritto\obbligo di riscatto a 6-7-max 8 milioni nel 2014...però in spagna questo qui ha ancora mercato...quindi non mi meraviglierei che tra i due litiganti il terzo gode...tipo il malaga che con una buona offerta se lo prende...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo Fussball.ch il Fenerbahçe vuole l'attaccante del Milan Bojan Krkic e avrebbe già avviato dei contatti sia con il Barcellona che con il Milan.*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;163070 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fussball.ch il Fenerbahçe vuole l'attaccante del Milan Bojan Krkic e avrebbe già avviato dei contatti sia con il Barcellona che con il Milan.*



....meglio se lo teniamo noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....meglio se lo teniamo noi.



Tanto non gioca mai.


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

per carita', lui robinho nocerino flamini zapata traore' abbiati antonini muntari A CASA


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> per carita', lui robinho nocerino flamini zapata traore' abbiati antonini muntari A CASA



Ma solo io preferisco Zapata a Mexès?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Aprile 2013)

Zapata lo terrei, a patto di prendere Dedè ( bisogna fare uno sforzo economico se vogliamo fare qualcosa di serio ). Per quanto riguarda Bojan, è inutile riscattarlo dato che tra l'altro vogliono una cifra spropositata per averlo!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il prezzo ragionevole per tenerlo è 1 euro per il riscatto e 1500 euro al mese.
> 
> 
> Altrimenti a casa.



Non so se è una battuta, perchè io lo penso davvero


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> *Zapata lo terrei*, a patto di prendere Dedè ( bisogna fare uno sforzo economico se vogliamo fare qualcosa di serio ). Per quanto riguarda Bojan, è inutile riscattarlo dato che tra l'altro vogliono una cifra spropositata per averlo!



Bisogna comprarlo prima, la vedo difficile...


----------



## Frikez (10 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma solo io preferisco Zapata a Mexès?



Zapata non è continuo ma lo preferisco a Mexes, non c'è questa gran differenza tra i 2 eh. Al posto del francese ci servirebbe un leader difensivo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisogna comprarlo prima, la vedo difficile...



Intendevo proprio quello.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Intendevo proprio quello.



Mi pare improbabile che si compri insieme Zapata e un altro centrale forte.


----------



## peppe75 (10 Aprile 2013)

ma scherzate??? quante partite ha giocato ed è stato decisivo???
prendiamo altro....tipo zaza ad esempio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Guardando questo Bayern mi vien da piangere se vedo che noi dobbiamo discutere di Bojan, Zapata e Co.


----------



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Finche' prendere gente seria si vanno a prendere flamini e traore' stiamo freschi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardando questo Bayern mi vien da piangere se vedo che noi dobbiamo discutere di Bojan, Zapata e Co.


Io Bojan nel ruolo in cui gioca Kroos lo vedrei bene, farebbe girare bene la squadra, il problema è che noi dobbiamo giocare con 75 mediani

Balotelli
ElSha Bojan Niang
Montolivo De Jong

Così non sarebbe male secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io Bojan nel ruolo in cui gioca Kroos lo vedrei bene, farebbe girare bene la squadra, il problema è che noi dobbiamo giocare con 75 mediani
> 
> Balotelli
> ElSha Bojan Niang
> ...


Bojan ha fatto vedere buone cose da trequartista, però mi sembra un giocatore molto inconsistente e resterebbe un trequartista atipico dato che del trequartista non ha proprio nulla e quindi non so quanto potrebbe durare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bojan ha fatto vedere buone cose da trequartista, però mi sembra un giocatore molto inconsistente e resterebbe un trequartista atipico dato che del trequartista non ha proprio nulla e quindi non so quanto potrebbe durare.


Secondo me invece potrebbe essere il suo ruolo, visto anche che da ala non è proprio uno che fa tutta la fascia come ElSha e Niang, anzì è la posizione in cui si è espresso meglio. Poi sarebbe un trequartista atipico, farebbe da collante tra centrocampo e attacco (come fa Kroos), anche perché il trequartista alla Rui Costa (per fare un nome) al momento non esiste più.

Poi bisogna dire onestamente che Allegri non ha mai puntato su di lui, non penso che abbia fatto più di 3 partite consecutive da titolare...

Secondo me risolverebbe il problema della scarsa qualità del nostro centrocampo. Rendiamoci conto che siamo gli unici in Europa a giocare con 3 mediani...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece potrebbe essere il suo ruolo, visto anche che da ala non è proprio uno che fa tutta la fascia come ElSha e Niang, anzì è la posizione in cui si è espresso meglio. Poi sarebbe un trequartista atipico, farebbe da collante tra centrocampo e attacco (come fa Kroos), anche perché il trequartista alla Rui Costa (per fare un nome) al momento non esiste più.
> 
> Poi bisogna dire onestamente che Allegri non ha mai puntato su di lui, non penso che abbia fatto più di 3 partite consecutive da titolare...
> 
> Secondo me risolverebbe il problema della scarsa qualità del nostro centrocampo. Rendiamoci conto che siamo gli unici in Europa a giocare con 3 mediani...


Io dico che bisognerebbe semplicemente acquistare un paio di centrocampisti di qualità. Bojan non so, è troppo fumoso, incostante, inconsistente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so se è una battuta, perchè io lo penso davvero


Non lo è, per carità !


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Aprile 2013)

Giocatore inutile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2013)

Ormai non verrà più riscattato nemmeno con un abbassamento di prezzo, è evidente perchè non gli fanno più giocare neanche 5 minuti... come fecero per Aquilani.

Stavolta però sono d'accordo con la decisione societaria, non ha minimamente le qualità per alzare il tasso tecnico e la qualità del Milan.
Meglio investire 10-15 milioni su altri giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

Per quanto lo stimi e lo segua fin dai tempo delle giovanili del Barca, giusto non riscattarlo, da noi non trova spazio e lui ha sempre ribadito che è andato via dal Barca per giocare, quindi e giusto che si trovi un'altra squadra che gli garantisca di giocare con continuità


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2013)

finirà tipo al malaga secondo me,in italia forse la fiorentina,dubito il barça lo terrà,in premier boh...arsenal?


----------

